# ? weaving



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do alot of people weave on the forum? I married into a weaving family and want to give it a try. So I am looking for an inexpensive loom to start with. Sure hope there is someone to talk to here. Its been quiet on the subject for quite awhile.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Several of us weave. What type loom are you thinking of starting with. Is anyone in the family good with wood. If so maybe they can build you an Inkle loom. You can learn the basics on one and if you join the strips you can make many things on one. I am actually working on a project for my large Inkle right now that I am very excited about. My yarn won't be dry until at least tomorrow, but when I get started I will post some on it if you are interested to give you an idea of what you can do. Oh, and I have lots of looms including a 4-harness countermarche floor loom, to give you and idea of how useful an Inkle can be long term.
I know lots of resources around Cincy to recommend, but Stark County is quite aways from there. Looks like Canton has a guild. Give them a call. Sometimes you can borrow a loom from the guild or go in and try one there.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to weave. Now I just dream about weaving.  

You can ask, but my experience is limited to floor looms and rag rug weaving. Basic threading.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

The family weaves rag rugs. I already have enough strips sewn together to make at least a 10 ft rug. LOL My sister in law is going to help me on one of her looms to make my first rug. It will give me an idea of what I need to look for. I cut all new hubbies work clothes to make a rug he can wipe his feet on (thinking of them) LOL he loves the idea.
Linda


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You will go places if you have a SIL who has a loom and can help you. How wonderful! And you have a happy customer (LOL) for your first rug. You go, girl...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do simple weaveing with a 7' triangle loom, also a 32" rigid heddle. I do have a big old rug loom, but haven't used it in a long time. The triangle loom get's the most use.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I do. I have two looms at home (45 inch 4 harness jack, 26 inch 8 harness Schacht Baby Wolf). I also work 7 months of the year at Fort Boonesborough as a Living History Interpreter, demonstrating weaving and spinning. There, I work on a two-hundred year old barn loom. I wouldn't recommend an old barn loom to a beginner; this one has developed a lot of personality over the years. 
Check out your local sales and CraigsList. Around here there are lots of looms for sale for good prices. The loom you can get is a good one to start with. 
Here is my fledgling website: www.thewefthandedweaver.com 
It has a few pictures of the barn loom.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kyweaver,keep up the blog. It is very nice and informative. 
Your site needs more pictures.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello,
We have a Newcomb loom no. 3. Anyone know anything about it...?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's a link for you to get started learning about historical looms: http://www.weaversfriend.com/page1/page1.html


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a 36" rigid heddle Ashford loom on a stand. I love weaving. I also have a 7' triloom that I weave on. I had noticed that there wasn't alot of talk on here about weaving. Glad you asked the questions. I weave 100% heavy duty cotton dishtowels on my rigid heddle with Peaches n Creme yarns. I love using a variety of yarns on my triloom. I also have an ashford spinning wheel, which I have used a couple of times, and I am wanting to get it out and practice on it sometime in the near future so I can make some of my own yarns.
Marilyn


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I found a loom today. Not exactly what I was hoping for but a good one to begin with. Its a Union custom. looks exactly like the pic on the link you sent weever, thankyou. It needs alot of work to look like the beauty I know is under the paint that they put on her. Brand new heddles, 5 or 6 rag shuttles and alot of new warp thread. I am so glad my sister in law knows what she is doing to help me. The poor lady that bought this tried doing it on her own and just couldnt get the hang of it. Bought books and everything trying to understand how to get the warp on. Again I am glad I will have support. :clap::bouncy:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Good score on the loom!!!

Keep us advised what you're doing!

Have a good day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Unions are fabulous rug weaving workhorses. Their only downfall is the limit of 2 harnesses. Only plain weave--no fancy patterns.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Even though plainweave sounds plain, you can still do some fancy looking stripes and patterns by organizing the warp and weft threads. There are whole books on how to play with plainweave. Plainweave done well can be very elegant.

Have a good day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree, rabbitgeek. 2 of my 4 looms are 2-harness. 

But I thought it prudent to mention it. Some people have harness envy.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its making me crazy having to wait to get it home. The weather is lousy and I have to wait till its reasonably dry to bring it home in the back of the pickup. So I sit :bored: here on the computer trying to find information on a Union loom. So far I have found the original instruction book and have printed it out. LOL I think hubby is as excited as I am. He just called from the store and said he bought me some sanding pads to help clean it up. LOL :nanner:
Now all I need is a reasonably dry day to bring it home. I plan on taking my camera and taking many pics to make sure I put it together the way I found it. But I guess that doesnt mean its put together right does it. LOL Like I said before. I am so lucky to have relatives close by that know what they are doing. Just reading about warping the thing makes my head swim. Maybe its easier to understand when a loom is in sight. sigh


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I have several friends who have Unions and they are all very pleased. Congrats, good luck, and have fun!


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

my loom is home safe and sound. Now the job of refurbishing and cleaning her up nice to make hubbys rug. Did they paint the union custom blue?


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I have an old LeClerc Mira 45" that was put away for years and I'm just brining it out. Got the warp on the back beam and thru the heddles and discovered I had 1 end left over. Made a mistake about 55% of the way along ..... rats! 

Am making a rag rug as well to get me going again.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

go down to mont hope i know there is some amish lades that do weave!


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

All painted and ready to put her back together. Cross your fingers. Glad I took pics, its helping alot on how to put the puzzle back together again. Good thing puzzles are my strong suit. LOL I am really enjoying the process of cleaning the loom up. I counted the heddles the lady bought for the loom and then counted what is on the loom. I'm 75 short. sigh Guess I need to do some research on how many is suppost to be on. I'm also working on getting some pics online. 
Linda


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's a hint for not needing to rush out and buy new heddles (unless you want to, of course)... Many rag rug weavers double the warp through each heddle and through the reed. Be careful to skip every other reed dent, though, or you'll have a boatload of trouble. What you are doing is using the same ends per inch (epi), which is important for rug strength, while allowing more of the weft/rags to show through. I suspect that because the weft poofs out more between the warp strings, the abrasion from being on the floor is more on the weft than the warp, leading to longer-lasting rugs. But I haven't done a controlled study on it, as life is too short for controlled studies. 

So, in plain english, thread two ends together through each heddle and then together through the reed dent. Skip every other reed dent. You will use half as many heddles as if you'd put one end in each heddle and reed dent.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I have your controlled study right here. Toms mom was 81 when she passed and she wove till she died and her mom wove before her. I think we have one of his moms first rugs. Its wore but none of the warp is broken. After looking at it she did as you suggested. Two warp at a time. Still a usable rug. Well off to put the loom together.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

:clap:

I don't know why, but that just blesses my socks off.


----------

